# Rocks with high Iron oxide levels( aka rust)



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Any one have any exp with rocks that contain large quanitys of iron?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

What do you wish to know?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Things like, will it effect PH, kh, gh... cloud the water.. etc


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What kind of rocks have high iron?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I have sand with iron, (iron particles) but nothing wrong yet.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What is the name of that sand?

I doubt you will have any problems with it for rs79 put nails, washers etc in his tank and he had great growth here.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

some of the asia lava rock have very high iron and it won't rust


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

natural sand from a river. and if the rust is leached the plants will absorb it by the roots and w/c will mantain the iron in low level.


----------

